# Shop advice for a newbie



## WoodenRambo (Nov 2, 2012)

My wife has just given me the go ahead to build a small wood shop in my back yard. I have no idea where to start. I want to try and keep it as small as possible(read cheap) while still maintaining a convenient layout. (I sound like my clients now God help me) Any tips from some of you more experience guys who have built a shop before? Any mistakes you guys have made that I can learn from?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

You'll never regret having more space….decide how much space you need, double it, then add 10% more.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Outlets outlets outlets…you can never have too many. You may want to consider putting them in the ceiling as well…makes life way easier not tripping over cords.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

Lucky dog!

If it were me, I'd probably spend a day or more looking at as many pictures and sketchup drawings as possible, clipping my favorites to Evernote. Some people share the models for their entire workshops. If possible, I'd ask what the owners have changed since the pictures were taken, and what else they'd like to change. Then I'd find a few of the smallest ones that make me drool and set my sights on one or two designs a couple sizes larger.

For now, I'm stuck trying to figure out how I'll fit a shop into a 1-car garage.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

Having an idea of the type of work you will do and the tools you will use will greatly help. And don't forget that your interests will likely expand in the future. You may think you have no desire for turning, scroll sawing, boat building, whatever, but when the bug bites, it can be near irresistable. I agree that biting the bullet to get more space is a very highly recommended thing. Adding more space is the one thing that is hardest later down the road. A lot harder than swapping a table saw, or adding in another bench.


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

My shop is 16×24 and I wouldn't go any less. Even then all my tools are on mobile carts because there really is not enough room for dedicated workstations. I'm not complaining however! I'm very blessed with the shop I have.

+1 on the outlets. Here is my shop. I tried to list things that were important to me in the description.

http://lumberjocks.com/todd1962/workshop


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

Knotscott advice is dead on!!! When I started on my shop, I had the floor laid out, 10X12. The wife came out, looked at it and said 
"You need to go four more feet that way" Would have been 10X16 "Naw", I said. "Trying to save a little money." Wrong answer! I have a great table saw, but I cannot even cut a full sheet of plywood. No room! Plan for new and better tools in your wwodworking future…especially if your wife has given you the go ahead, like mine did!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Lets work backwards what's your budget?


----------



## WoodenRambo (Nov 2, 2012)

I have no idea, I won't be building anything soon. I am trying to get a feeling for what I want so I can get a budget number that we can work towards/with. The space in my back yard lends itself to a 16 by 20 shop. I think that is where I am going to start then adjust as I get a feel for price.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

16×20 is not too small I would take your time and work it all out on paper drawings or computer if you are able.I took nearly a year before buying a single brick.I eventually built the one I wanted then extended a few years later to add around fifty percent or more space.Mine has central heating and double glazing and it is my little paradise on earth.Have fun but do take your time.Alistair


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I was just planning to build a 23' x 23', but due to site conditions, shallow bedrock, sloped site, tight money, I had to reduce it to 16' x 24' and turn it 90 degrees from the way I had planned it. But it's under way and I'm happy with what I was able to work out. May have to sell the lathe or something and will have to move my mechanical stuff somewhere else, but this can work.


----------



## toaddy100 (Mar 23, 2014)

You can make a lot happen in 16' x 20'....just make sure to plan ahead about it. I'd love to know what you come up with. I'm reorganizing my shop (garage) this summer, and need to make it wayyyyy more efficient. Outlets.

The snow needs to melt first. Whoops….we're getting more tonight.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Put in a panel in the garage. Don't tie into your house breaker bay.

I did a subpanel in the garage - so still just one meter, but inevitably, you will have a machine pop a breaker, and you don't want to have to stop, and go into the basement of the house to reset it.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Do you live in an area where there is a Home Owners Association? I am limited to 120 square feet (10×12) and that is what I built. It is just a storage shed…and full! :-(


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

+10 for more outlets, and put a 220 drop on each wall whether you need it or not, or at least size the wire so you can make it 220 later. My shop had 8' ceilings. I had to reframe the ceiling 10'. 8' drove me nuts, when it was finished I couldn't even stand a sheet of plywood up without hitting the ceiling. I would never build a workspace without at least a 9' ceiling


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

maybe use this 'shop planer' from grizzly toolshttps://www.grizzly.com/workshopplanner
you can see how the tools and work-flow happen
for the tools you think you will use
and the things you want to make

i would go higher than standard 8' for a ceiling height
as making furniture or cabs are a real pain
if it is to low (with lights and fans too)

myself i'm building a 30'x40'x12' high one









but would prefer this i saw in phoenix
it has a roll open roof
and lots of room for tools and wood storage
i like the idea of riding from tool to tool
in a golf cart


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

A1Jim is spot on. Bottom line starts with your budget, then what space you have available to physically put the shop. I doubt anyone has ever said they wish their shop was smaller. However, the reality is you have yo pay for it, and have the room to build it. After that, think about what you would like to do, check out other folks shops of similar size, and evenvosit some if you can. One of the LJ members here has told me to stop by and he'd help me with setting up a plane. I've been to his shop once. I didn't need to go back as his advice allowed me to get the plane right (I am one who really hates to intrude). My point is, most woodworkers like to encourage other woodworkers and love to talk woodworking. Also, see if there is a local woodworking club.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

David do the cheerleaders come with your second shop?! If they do, do you need an apprentice?


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Good points - what is your budget.
You don't want to build the Taj Mahal of outbuildings, and not be able to put tools in it.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

MT_Stringer my city also has a code that limits floor space to 120 sq. ft.; anything larger requires a building permit. But I didn't see anything that said you could only have one shed.  Just build them right next to each other in a 2×2 configuration. Put sliding doors on all the almost-touching walls so you can walk from shed to shed as if you're walking from room to room.

There's also another interesting workaround-if the code specifies the limit as "floor space" you can technically angle the lower part of each wall outward from the floor. So, for example, you could potentially enlarge your shed from 10'x12' at the floor to 18'x20' from the waist on up if you build 4' deep counters/cabinets/shelves all the way around. An acquaintance through work used this workaround to build a larger cabin in Colorado without violating the local codes.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I would never live in an area controlled by a "Homeowners Association". Can't imagine why anyone would. Just having to deal with city building permits gets my drawers in a wad.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm going to throw out something noone else has. Workshop is great, but not everyone wants one. Don't design around workshop. That stupid, Design around what is salable when you relocate or die. I.E. Think garage etc. Than work from there. At least a 2 car garage for a decent workshop, and have the doors for it. Just cause you have car doors on it, don't mean you have to allow them in. It does make it easy to move materials in and tools out to work in the sun.

A oddball shop in a backyard does not help your property value much, but a 2 car garage does help some.

If you haven't got the space or money for 2 car garage, than go with single. Either way there are many little contractor companies that will build garages for you on your property. Some of them aren't as expensive as you might expect.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

16×20 is a good size…of course you will need to plan for electrical,insulation,door openings,even how high you want your ceilings,it adds up pretty quick,oh don't forget lighting…patron has a good idea with Grizzlys shop planer


----------



## WoodenRambo (Nov 2, 2012)

I am actually a mechanical engineer in an MEP firm, the electrical, lighting, insulation, hvac, etc are right up my alley. I had thought about resell value, unfortunately I can't make it into a garage since I already have a garage and only 6 foot on either side of my house to the back yard.


----------



## deputy4989 (Mar 23, 2014)

Also think about wood storage when designing most of us design to fit the tools we have or want and forget about wood storage


----------



## MLR (Mar 27, 2014)

My present shop is 28' x 32', I do mostly woodworking in it. I waste lots of time moving and setting up tools and equipment. I'm looking at putting in a 40' x 60' building with half as a heated shop and other half storage. The key is to have your equipment in place and ready to use.


----------

